# Cockapoos destructive?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Note this is only a screenshot.. But looks like two of the dogs they chose for the feature pictures are cockapoos (the choccy one anyway). I know my love to shred paper too!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey would never do such a thing! I wish! Ever opportunity she gets she will rip it to shreds, even steals paper out our pockets. It is now a mad rush to get to the mail before she gets there. Only last week my husband was trying to read half a story in the newspaper!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes mine too! I have a great picture that I can't find but it was a whole yellow pages in less than 30 mins!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy has always been destructive of paper/cardboard /fluffy toys. She has never chewed anything else. I have just learnt not to leave any important documents etc where she can reach them. It is a race to get to the post before her if she does she will run with it but when cornered will drop it. Boycie on the other hand never chews anything he just carries his little treasures around in his mouth. I think to stop Poppy getting them.


















Her Christmas present 2 mins after opening x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha I love Poppy!


----------



## maude (Aug 8, 2016)

My goodness. I'm new owner. I thought only "Brady" did this! I've had him a month. He's 4 months old. When will he stop shredding paper or will he ever? What can I do about it, if anything?? Seems to be getting worse every day>

maude


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Yes mine too! I have a great picture that I can't find but it was a whole yellow pages in less than 30 mins!


Impressive - that could well be an entry for the Olympic events going on


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi loves a good paper shredding session.

He enjoys Christmas and birthdays because he gets to shred the envelopes from cards.

A good game for a paper shredder is to get some old bits of paper and some treats, twist the paper into a little parcel with a treat inside and put in a box on its side or place around a room to find.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yes mine too! I have a great picture that I can't find but it was a whole yellow pages in less than 30 mins!


Given the size of the yellow pages these days, I'm surprised it too that long:


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

We had our first postal incident this week with Bella, although she didn't touch it the next day so I am hoping it was a one off!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Yep! Toilet paper, kleenex, cardboard centers from paper roll and toilet paper roll are a favorite cause she's allowed to chew those. She once stole a kleenex from my purse and shredded it. I've taught her how to take a kleenex from the box when I sneeze and getting her to give it to me in one piece is a still a work in progress. Used to unstuff her stuffy toys but has now learned that she has to be 'gentle' with them.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

maude said:


> My goodness. I'm new owner. I thought only "Brady" did this! I've had him a month. He's 4 months old. When will he stop shredding paper or will he ever? What can I do about it, if anything?? Seems to be getting worse every day>
> 
> maude


I think they call it 'managing your expectations' nowadays  You have to embrace the shredding and get a good sweeping brush. Cockapoos don't shed, they shred


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Yep! Toilet paper, kleenex, cardboard centers from paper roll and toilet paper roll are a favorite cause she's allowed to chew those.


Y'see that's where Angel Maggie differs from Devil Poppy, she has zero interest in things she's _allowed_ to chew


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Haha We still love them regardless. They are really intelligent and learn first. The down side is that they can get bored easily, and especially if left alone or mistreated. If not well stimulated mentally and physically, there is no going back. They need all sorts of toys, they are outgoing and need to be stimulated.


----------

